# Oracal 651 question



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello again, another question from a clueless newbie. I would like to do some window decals and ordered some Oracal 651. Am I correct in assuming that it is self adhesive and I do not need any other form of application adhesive to make it stick. 

On the web site it lists "Adhesive: Solvent Pre-acrylated Permanent."

Thank you, Karen


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

actually its just like an envelope, you just lick it and apply it. good luck

sorry couldnt help it. yes it is self adhesive. good luck on your new venture.


----------



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Not nice to mess with the new person. I actually just thought about that for a minute. 

I tried some decals on some sample vinyl I got from a local sign shop and they did not stick to the car. It was an avery graphic vinyl. I can only assume it was an indoor use only vinyl.
Thanks


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes oracal 651 is great for almost any applaction I have a sign shop and we use ofacal 651 for most everything and it lasts for many years. if done right.

Vinny


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

kfintoni said:


> Not nice to mess with the new person. I actually just thought about that for a minute.
> 
> I tried some decals on some sample vinyl I got from a local sign shop and they did not stick to the car. It was an avery graphic vinyl. I can only assume it was an indoor use only vinyl.
> Thanks


best advice you will every hear, *STAY AWAY FROM AVERY.* im a memeber of a sign forums, and nobody on theree would every use it, nothing but problems from there vinyl, and ther customer service when theres a problem. i cant say i have ever had a problem with oracal, thats what i use


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

And you don't lick it!


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

You could lick it but why not use a little soapy water This you wont get that glue tast for the day.

THE BOSS


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

amp267 said:


> best advice you will every hear, *STAY AWAY FROM AVERY.* im a memeber of a sign forums, and nobody on theree would every use it, nothing but problems from there vinyl, and ther customer service when theres a problem. i cant say i have ever had a problem with oracal, thats what i use


Eh. 101 peeps hate it because an issue Avery had 4 years ago with a bad batch which had issues in hot climates...
Avery works fine for me... I usually use Oracal but never had an issue with Avery when I had to use it: )

2 licks the charm or until it starts sticking to teeth, dentist found some bits


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Reality.Do not lick or wet it unless your doing a "wet application" and then DON"T LICK IT.


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

I personaly do a dry lay but with being pretty new to vinyl a wet lay is the best way once they get feel and limitations on vinyl laying it wet will savt time and greef except on windows ALWAYS go dry.

Vinny (THE BOSS)


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I am not the old man of the sea by any means. I have had trouble using wet method and my son has too with 651. (made him some stripes for his truck) I do everything dry. You need to be pretty sure of your alignment doing it dry but it sticks dry. Also need to be aware of bubbles dry but I have gotten reasonably good at not laying down any bad bubbles. I have been wondering if maybe I should try a higher grade for wet applications ?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have never done wet, always dry and at first I use to get tons of bubbles, but over time I learned to use long heavy stokes and to apply application tape to vinyl properly and since than, I rarely get to many bubble, mind you I am no pro at this.
I did wet once and vinyl peeled off, never again... I hinge tape for alignment and works great.
I not positive but High performance can not be done wet due to adhesive properties to it.
High performance vinyl has a property to the adhesive which prevents air bubbles forming


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

never had an issue with Avery, but i admit oracal 651 is the best i worked with.
i am mostly using Graphitack Promo now.


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats a misconseption high performance CAN BE DONE WET again I go dry buy just starting out go wet use a squeege with felt and a heat gun 1- wet back of vinyl 2-squeege from center out 3-spray transfer tape 4-use heat gun and squeee go over a few times then the transfer tape falls right off.
we do car wraps and there are times u have too use wet yea I know they say dont but there just covering there a.. as far as bubbles just take your time and find your comfort zone and your gonna be fine. Just my thought been in this business since 1978 back then we cut the vinyl by hand the plotters were new and way to high and most people still used one shot.

Vinny (THE BOSS)


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi, One question can I use oracal 651 on baseball helmet?
if yes, do I need to laminate it?
Thank you


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

yes and no. may need to use a heat gun on low heat to get the vinyl to conform to any compound curves though


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Edward - even on a helmet you will not need lamination. I wonder if the original application that came off was done in cold weather conditions? I have seen many different vinyls fail in cold weather if not applied using an application fluid.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that you should not need laminate, on the baseball helmet but around the curves it might require a lil heating up to stretch around the curves,, 

651 should be a good match for this,,


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

I do the helmets for my semi-pro team as well as numerous other teams in our league. No need to laminate. I sell a full set of single color helmet decals (25 decals plus numbers) for $35.


----------

